# Game Tread, Bulls vs Raptors, 6 pm, CSN, Dec 29, 2006



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Chicago Bulls could be without one of their top scorers on Friday as they try to continue their recent domination of the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Forward Luol Deng, off to the best start of his three-year career with 17.3 points and 6.4 rebounds per game, sprained his right wrist during Chicago's 109-103 victory over Miami on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061229/CHITOR/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 12 (.586)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Toronto Raptors </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 16 (.448)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.458</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.445</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.466</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>44.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bosh, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ford, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Peterson, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Parker, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, F</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bargnani, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Garbajosa, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Calderon, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Graham, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nesterovic, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Martin, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Humphries, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Tucker, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Slokar, U</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Sam Mitchell</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Gordon, Bulls hope for better results on road, face Raptors* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> 
Chicago (17-12) at Toronto (13-16) 7:00 pm EST

TORONTO (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls have been nearly unbeatable
this season in the Windy City. The road, however, has been a
different story.

The Bulls aim to improve their road record Friday when they
visit the surprising Toronto Raptors.

Chicago has righted its early-season struggles, winning
14-of-17. But the Bulls have lost two straight road games and
are just 4-10 away from home in this season.

Ben Gordon scored a season-high 40 points in a 109-103 home
victory over the defending champion Miami Heat on Wednesday.

But on Friday, the Bulls might be without forward Luol Deng, who
injured his wrist on a layup attempt after being taken down by
James Posey. It was the same appendage the third-year forward
had surgery on during the 2004-05 season.

The Raptors continue to lead the Eastern Conference's Atlantic
Division despite a losing record. However they improved to 8-3
at Air Canada Centre with a 100-97 victory over Minnesota on
Wednesday.

T.J. Ford scored a season-high 28 points and Anthony Parker
added 19 for Toronto, which continues to play without injured
star forward Chris Bosh.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 95
Raptors 90


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

TJ Ford has always given our guards problems in the past. He didn't play last time. I'd try and put Thabo on him and play off him a bit, dare him to shoot jumpers all day over those long arms.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

same lineup


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc has two threes early...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ford's having a lot of trouble handling that ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

A couple of offensive fouls in a row for the Raptors, 5 TOs on the game...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich took a dumb shot there, too quick; Garbaosa hits a shot over Deng and Deng comes right back and scores over him...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc rings it up twice!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon in the game after Duhon draws his 2nd foul.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon in the game after Duhon draws his 2nd foul.


Its funny how things turn out..

Then maybe Kirk gets a quick two, and it will be Thabo and Ben in the backcourt.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

7 TOs for the Raptors already, Bulls shooting 6/11 early, Raptors 3/5.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls look really short on defense. Particularly in the frontcourt.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The D is looking sketchy so far for the Bulls tonight, luckily the Raptors aren't doing much to stop us...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ford is lightning quick.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Looks like Ben might go for another big game..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> The D is looking sketchy so far for the Bulls tonight, luckily the Raptors aren't doing much to stop us...


They won't try to stop us, its up to us to stop them to win. Their method is to run up and down to try wear their opponent down whilst scoring. Aka Suns.

We just need to keep scoring at a decent pace along with them, and then try to figure them up defensively as the game goes along.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bargnani comes in and hits a three, Gordon follows that with a jumper...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

wow

Bargnani 2x 3pointers.

The bulls look TINY next to their frontcourt players.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I don't know why Skiles is forcing Deng to play with a sore hand, might as well give Thabo or Tyrus a run, espically against a non-defense team such as Toronto.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

don't leave bargs open. man i wish we would have traded up


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bargnani hits another three.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bargs again.

Thabo getting jawed at for bad defense by Deng


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with the bucket, and then the save on the defensive end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

32-26 Raptors after the 1st.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mo Pete hits the 3 and is fouled by Thabo.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech. 4-point play opportunity for MoPete, missed the FT...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thabo burned at the defensive end by Calderon, but he blew the open layup.

Thabo's out, Hinrich back in.

Heat's on Gordon. Skiles is playing him with near zero offensive support.

Hinrich, Brown, Sweetney, Thomas, Gordon.

They were running Gordon at point and going through Sweetney every play.

Like they are trying to develop that inside scoring game that Pax talked about on the score.

Sweets again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cable went out.

"League pass -- We'll be right back!"


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I know out of all the games it has 2 be this 1,i'm so piss ed right now.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The defense has been amped up in the second quarter..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sweets is playing well, 8 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown is so slow TJ Ford used him as a screen and he couldn't get out of Hinrich's way for about 5 seconds.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring it up Hinrich..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

1.39 to go.

Bulls up 49-42

Defense has picked up for the Bulls in the second quarter. Raptors only have 10points this quarter and their fg is down to .405


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good things happen when you pass the ball upcourt instead of dribbling it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So, is kirk hinrich finally back?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Its good to see Gordon and Hinrich playing well at the same time..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stacey King with some nice Czar of the Telestrator action of his own right there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Imagine how good we'd be with Earl Barron up front.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bull ahead by 9 59-50

Wallace scores! 61-50


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

parker scores 

duhon scores in close


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's the score, TBF?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nesterovic with the jump hook for two. 

Raptors steal and parker dunks! TO skiles


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TJ Ford 3 assists, 5 TOs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls shooting 62%

Graham 16
Hinrich 13
Gordon 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> TJ Ford 3 assists, 5 TOs.


Neil Funk called him "a turnover waiting to happen." LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

65-58

Deng has 10 now

Raptors out rebounding us. they have 8 offensive rebounds


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> 65-58
> 
> Deng has 10 now
> 
> Raptors out rebounding us. they have 8 offensive rebounds


... while we have ZERO offensive rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich 2 fouls and a TO bulls last 3 plays.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Raptors out rebounding us. they have 8 offensive rebounds


We started the season an O.K rebounding team, we'd break even with people, but for about a month now we've been consistantly getting outrebounded


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace blocks Bargnani

Ford steals from Hinrich, Kirk fouls him

FTA misses
fta #2 Hits


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown got up on his tippy toes. That's something.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon in and misses his shot

Nesterovic scores


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

and 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Graham scores and is fouled. He is having a nice game against us. Brown with the foul

FTA Good. 17 pts

65-64


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores and is fouled. Nesterovic fouled him. 

FTA good 68-64


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Parker for three. 68-67


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon scores in close with the left hand.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Toronto is have zero problem with our defense.

In Q2, they had all kinds of open looks and missed a lot.

Their guy in the left corner/baseline is always open.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Graham misses one. Deng rebounds

Graham with the foul. Brown misses jump shot, Humphries rebounds


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

73-67, timeout called by Toronto...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring it up Kirk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng rebounds a Raptors miss

Hinrich for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO Raptors 73-67 Bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with a great drive with the left hand. Kirk with the step-back three. We needed those.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Ben with a great drive with the left hand. Kirk with the step-back three. We needed those.



Yes indeed


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, TBF, what was it like to watch George Mikan play?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hey, TBF, what was it like to watch George Mikan play?


:whistling::nah:

I dont know you tell me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargnani scores.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Huge block by Ben leads to the Deng jumper. Luol is on fire tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace misses deng taps it to Gordon. Ben misses, Humphries rebounds. 

jones misses deng rebounds. Deng scores! 77-73


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with the zone buster.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul called on the bulls. Brown

Duhon and TT in the game

TT fouls immediately


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with a huge three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargnani fta good
second fta good 77-75 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores 79-75


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jones misses Deng rebounds and a foul called on Humphries

Deng fta good
second fta good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey TBF,

What was it like to see Ryne Duren play? (I know you had the chance to see him)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Steal by the bulls and jones steals back and they never got the shot off. 

82-75 after 3.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

we have quite the history of having shoot outs with the raptors


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls shooting 59%

Deng 19
Gordon 17
Hinrich 16

Graham 17
Bargnani 14


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hmm, left groin strain for Hinrich - won't return tonight...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich out with a groin pull. That'll make his flu feel even better.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has a strained left groin.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Hmm, left groin strain for Hinrich - won't return tonight...



jeez... will nothing go right for this guy?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargnani is fouled 

FTA good 
second fta good. 82-77


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargnani misses bulls rebounds, duhon with the drive and 2! 87-77


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

calderon drives and scores. 

Deng scores!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas 4 fouls in 8 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

calderon misses, Gordon with the drive and offensive foul...Parker drew it 

Bens 3rd foul


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

93-79, 9:24 to go...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown, like running in molasses, with the line drive hook shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bragnani misses and deng rebounds. 

Brown scores with a right hand hook 91-79


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT steals and dunks!! 

93-79


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> PJ Brown, *like running in molasses*, with the line drive hook shot.


Is he even that fast? I think he is slower than that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown
21 minutes, 4 points, 3 rebounds, 2 PF.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Strained groin?

Sorry Walt Whitman, but: _O Captain! My Captain!_

Wow that sucks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 62%! Wow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ford throws ball away. Imagine that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ford with the layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You want an assist tonight? Pass it to Deng.

Wow

Thomas 11 minutes, 5 PF


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon throws ball away Gordon recovers and finds deng for two! 95-81


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouls again. Rookies!!! LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ford throws another ball away. Raptors ball???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Wallace, 4 rebounds!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they changed the call. Good. 

Brown travels

Graham air ball

Gordon misses a 3 Bargnani rebounds

ford misses Bargnani rebounds Ford misses Wallace rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for 3! 98-81 7:01 TO


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We really have the Raptors number don't we??

We beaten them how many time in a row now??

Unbelievable.. and they don't even have Rose anymore to blame the bad karma on.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sefalosha only 4 minutes?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon fouls ford

FTA good
second fta good 98-83


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown with the slo-mo set shot from guard territory, and it was blocked by TJ Ford.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown misses. 

Ford scores.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bargnani is one of the least attractive italians I've ever seen.

Rasho Nestorovic for PJ Brown at the deadline. That'll be fantastic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

duhon misses and is fouled. Nesterovic with the foul

Duhon ft is missed
second fta good. 99-85


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon racking up the turnovers with 5.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon gets the ball. Bargnani steals a pass. Peterson with a long two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is fouled. Almost called a charge. Parker with the foul

Gordon misses the shot.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

They are killing us on the boards!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

peterson misses and gets his miss back. Bargnani misses a 3 peterson rebounds, Ford scores. 99-89


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel bad for Mo Peterson's career not having turned out better. I wouldn't mind seeing him as a Bull.

Big Ben's forheard looks uncomfortably sweaty.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng is out for blood tonight!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is fouled. 

Raptors have 11 offensive rebounds

FTA missed
second fta misses 

Deng rebounds and scores!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Christ, PJ Brown sucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon and Deng are the bulls offensive threats out there.

Duhon, Brown, Wallace? Not giving them any help.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ford misses Wallace rebounds

Gordon with a long 3, deng gets the ball. 

TO 3:43 101-89


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I feel bad for Mo Peterson's career not having turned out better. I wouldn't mind seeing him as a Bull.
> 
> Big Ben's forheard looks uncomfortably sweaty.


With another team his career would have been better. Can you imagine him with the suns or another team that runs?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Not to take away from Gordons game, but you can really see the ineffectiveness of have Gordon play the point when Hinrich isn't in the game with him to hit open jump shots. He has difficulty running plays when he doesnt have Hinrich to be a play maker along side of him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> With another team his career would have been better. Can you imagine him with the suns or another team that runs?


Or if the bulls got him in the Rose deal? We might not have seen so much of Linton Johnson for a whole year.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Bargnani is one of the least attractive italians I've ever seen.


Really? I'm not gay but he seems highly attractive to me.  He has that European vibe.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace loses the ball, ford scores and duhon with the foul. 

FTA good. 101-92


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

To quote one of my favorite posters.

"Christ PJ Brown Sucks"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Or if the bulls got him in the Rose deal? We might not have seen so much of Linton Johnson for a whole year.


I agree!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown misses Bargnani rebounds. 

Parker misses, parker gets the ball, peterson scores a 3!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> With another team his career would have been better. Can you imagine him with the suns or another team that runs?


He'd be pretty slick. Certainly no worse than Raja Bell.

------------

I can't believe how these guys are just plain out hustling us.

We honestly have looked lazy the last couple of minutes. Lazy passes, getting beat to lose balls. Jeez.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace scores and is fouled. 103-95

misses the ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nesterovic just fouled out. 

Brown fta good
second fta good. 105-95


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

why does the box score on espn say nocioni has only played 12 mins? something wrong with him or the box score?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ford is hurt - stepped on Du's foot, I believe...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ford hurt?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Really? I'm not gay but he seems highly attractive to me. He has that European vibe.


LOL, I didn't see the need to note that I'm not gay but... I'm not either. :laugh:

(Just kidding around :cheers

My wife is formerly European though.

Hope that wasn't TJ Ford's back getting permanently messed up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich just hurt TJ Ford. Ask Riley, it was all ball!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ah, Duhon stepped on Ford's foot. Ford's up and still in the game, though...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And yeah, Bargnani just looks goofy. He's all skinny and gawky looking.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ford hits ft
second fta good


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i think T.J. ford got really hurt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben with a dagger to get back to a 10 point lead.

That Garbage guy isn't too shabby, but I don't see why he's taking many 3s.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargnani misses, Garbosa misses Wallace rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, out of bounds to the raptors.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, game over... now for the official Saddam hanging thread...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

peterson misses Wallace rebounds. 

107-97

Wallace loses ball. 

Peterson a 3 attempt and misses Wallace rebounds Game over


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls Win!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> OK, game over... now for the official Saddam hanging thread...


\

That will be tonight. Anyone fix pop corn?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Line of the nght:
PJ Brown 31 minutes, 1-4 FG, 4-4 FT, 3 Reb, 1 TO, 2 PF, 6 points


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon and Deng are the bulls offensive threats out there.
> 
> Duhon, Brown, Wallace? Not giving them any help.


I always thought Gordon and Deng would make a good 2nd and 3rd options, but they're proving they can get it done as the 1st and 2nd

Tough game against the Cavs tomorrow.

Any word on Hinrich?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. Talking about Posey, Van Lier is PISSED.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Too bad they cut off the postgame show on NBA League Pass. I'd love to hear what Van Lier has to say.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nothing like a good Game Tread (sic)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Great article by KC on the game:



> TORONTO -- If this basketball thing doesn't work out for Luol Deng, maybe he can work on perfecting his stand-up routine.
> 
> After his standout performance Friday night in the Bulls' 107-97 victory over the Raptors, Deng tried to keep a straight face as he described his 25-point night despite a wrapped right wrist and two sprained fingers.
> 
> ...


Deng brings down house


And it sounds like Kirk probably won't play tomorrow.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Line of the nght:
> PJ Brown 31 minutes, 1-4 FG, 4-4 FT, 3 Reb, 1 TO, 2 PF, 6 points


that's pretty nasty alright. but his defense on the perimeter was shockingly good. i didn't think he had speed, but he closed out well. 

and his lack of hops prevents the notion of even falling for a ball fake (bargnani was going to foul out tyrus at the rate he had TT biting).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RoRo said:


> that's pretty nasty alright. but his defense on the perimeter was shockingly good. i didn't think he had speed, but he closed out well.
> 
> and his lack of hops prevents the notion of even falling for a ball fake (bargnani was going to foul out tyrus at the rate he had TT biting).


It's surprising how a guy who can't move could guard a guy who didn't move? As near as I can tell, Bargnani may have had the best night of his career.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Line of the nght:
> PJ Brown 31 minutes, 1-4 FG, 4-4 FT, 3 Reb, 1 TO, 2 PF, 6 points


He got his 31 minutes and still gave us nothing. There's no way he should be ahead of Malik/Sweets/Thomas in any of our rotations.


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys, do you think Hinrich is going to play tomorrow against Cleveland? I saw Skiles didn't mention anything about his injury in the post-game interview.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

RoRo said:


> that's pretty nasty alright. but his defense on the perimeter was shockingly good. i didn't think he had speed, but he closed out well.
> 
> and his lack of hops prevents the notion of even falling for a ball fake (bargnani was going to foul out tyrus at the rate he had TT biting).


I was going to disagree with your term "shockingly good" then I stepped back for a minute and came to the conclusion: yeah, that that's about right. PJ contributing anything is shocking. My how standards have fallen.

Good win for the Bulls tonight. The Raps played well and TJ Ford, Anthony Johnson, and Jose Calderon get up and down the court in a hurry. I'd be surprised if the Raps aren't the team coming out of the woeful Atlantic.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls now have 5 road wins versus 2 home losses. Good sign.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Thought the Bulls played some exceptional stretches defensively. Hinrich was exceptional against Ford before he tweaked his groin.

Noce didn't have it...kudos to Skiles for recognizing this and resting him.

Deng gave an exceptionally gutty performance. Gordon, with his new willingness to take the ball to the basket is reminding me of Iverson.

Nice win.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

That Deng guy is real good.


----------

